# Quick Mpix question!



## AggieBecky (Oct 18, 2013)

Placing my first order for a client and I'm not sure if I should order Luster Coat or not.  I suggested it to the client because it says it helps protect the print and she intends to display the prints.  When I suggested it she said, "Does is make it shiny?  Because I don't want shiny".  Anyone know????  Thanks!!!!


----------



## AggieBecky (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry if this is the wrong forum!  There are so many forums I wasn't sure where to put this question.


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 18, 2013)

It does


----------



## AggieBecky (Oct 18, 2013)

It does make it shiny?  So I should tell her if she doesn't want shiny then let's not order as luster?


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 18, 2013)

AggieBecky said:


> It does make it shiny?  So I should tell her if she doesn't want shiny then let's not order as luster?



It's a pearl luster. It will give a shimmer


----------



## AggieBecky (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm not talking about the Fuji Pearl finish but instead getting it on E-Surface paper with a Lustre coat added.


----------



## KmH (Oct 18, 2013)

From Mpix.com - Photo Printing, Professional Quality Online Digital Photo Printing : Mpix


> *Lustre Coating*
> 
> Our Lustre Coating _*adds a rich sheen*_ to your prints and protects against fingerprints and UV exposure.



Sheen = shiny.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 18, 2013)

I would say it gives it a bit of a "sheen"--not exactly "shiny" but definitely not just a matte finish.

The REAL issue here, though, is that it sounds like YOU need to know what you're selling. If you need to order these right this minute, I would NOT add the lustre.

Regardless of what you do with this particular order, I'd highly recommend that you pick a few photos and get one copy of various sizes and finishes. That way, when someone asks you questions like this, you not only have an answer for them, you can actually SHOW them how the print will look.  Samples are always a good idea!


----------



## sm4him (Oct 18, 2013)

KmH said:


> From Mpix.com - Photo Printing, Professional Quality Online Digital Photo Printing : Mpix
> 
> 
> > *Lustre Coating*
> ...



Ninja'd by KmH, but I'd add that sheen isn't EXACTLY equal to shiny. Sheen is usually defined as a "soft shine."  At least editorially speaking.


----------



## AggieBecky (Oct 18, 2013)

I've order pics for myself and friends and never ordered the lustre coat.  But thought for a client it would be a good idea.  But after the responses maybe it's not such a good idea and I should order a pic of my own with it in order to see the difference.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes definately order a print in each of there finish options. then you can have something you can show the client before hand and know exactly how to explain what your selling.


----------

